# Green water and blackouts



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

What is a good blackout period for green water?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

3-4 days is the general trend. 4 Days would surely do it.

-John N.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

IMHO it ll kill off the green water, but also consider the effects it has on your plants. some might die if the blackout is done too long. I'd suggest 2 25% WC a day for a period until all the green water is gone. While you are at it, cut all fert regime and reduce lighting period.


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

As suggested I wouldn't go more than four days with a blackout as you'll start to hurt the plants. Green water can be a sod at times and I've known for the water to still be green after the blackout. Give it a go though but I'd advise adding an airstone while doing the blackout. UV sterilisers and diatom filters work and also willow branches seem to work well.

James


----------

